# Applying for a temporary De facto relationship visa



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone know approximately how long after applying before I will be accepted?

I am a Canadian living with my Australian boyfriend in Aus. I will be applying next week for a temporary and then permanent visa. I am hoping it will be accepted soon so I can get a job. Anyone with any insights on how to speed the process up?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi spekegirl, 

If you look in the 'PLEASE READ....' post there is a link to a time line post on this forum and that may help, but I can't remember off hand if there are any members with defacto visas in there. Otherwise try searching this forum since this may have been answered by other members. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## glasgowgirl81 (Jan 18, 2009)

spekegirl said:


> Does anyone know approximately how long after applying before I will be accepted?
> 
> I am a Canadian living with my Australian boyfriend in Aus. I will be applying next week for a temporary and then permanent visa. I am hoping it will be accepted soon so I can get a job. Anyone with any insights on how to speed the process up?



My boyfriend and I have just went through the de facto visa process from the UK (I am an Australian citizen). We began the process at the end of March and his visa was granted the first week in July. I did hear however it is quicker doing it in Australia. I think the main way to ensure it gets done quickly is to have all the documents, supporting letters etc ready to send with your application. 

Lesley


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a Canadian living with my Australian defacto in Canada. My application took exactly two months to process here in Canada. 

I've heard that the processing times are significantly shorter in Australia (some people even being granted their visa the day they drop their application off!).

Best of luck!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

*Starting all the paperwork*

Hi,

I'm starting all the paperwork this week.

Should I do the CRB check and medical, first and then ask for the application form to send eveything together?:confused2:

Should I send my and the children's passport with the application form, the medical, the CRB check and all proof of relationship?

:roll::roll::roll:

What it the best way to do this without wasting any time?

Hubbie is Aussie, we've been married for almost 7 years, have 3 kids, we live in the UK and want to be in Australia in January 2010!!!

lane:

Thanks,
busyte


----------



## glasgowgirl81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting all the paperwork this week.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We sent all completed forms and proof of relationship etc off first, once we had enough evidence our case officer then told us to proceed with the medicals and police check. 

Police check took approx ten days from when they received the form and then you post it off, and we arranged the medical and xray for the following week! the doctor sends ur medical and xray direct to the visa office!

Passports- you only need to send a certified photocopy of all your passports,
with regards with timescale, we sent my oh's off in march and it took 3months for it to be fully granted so you have plenty time!

Any other info you need please ask! 

Lesley


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

glasgowgirl81 said:


> Passports- you only need to send a certified photocopy of all your passports,
> 
> Lesley



That's not true. You need to sent certified copies (all the non-blank pages) first and then if your visa is granted you will have to send your actual passport to your case officer so they can put your visa in it.


----------



## glasgowgirl81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Megera said:


> That's not true. You need to sent certified copies (all the non-blank pages) first and then if your visa is granted you will have to send your actual passport to your case officer so they can put your visa in it.


Thats obviously what i was meaning. Send the certified copies at time of application. once granted the case officer requests u to send ur passport to put ur visa in it!


----------



## Laura268 (May 7, 2010)

*Help With De Facto Visa*



glasgowgirl81 said:


> My boyfriend and I have just went through the de facto visa process from the UK (I am an Australian citizen). We began the process at the end of March and his visa was granted the first week in July. I did hear however it is quicker doing it in Australia. I think the main way to ensure it gets done quickly is to have all the documents, supporting letters etc ready to send with your application.
> 
> Lesley


Hi Lesley:

I just read your post. I am currently living in the US and my partner is in Australia. I went there to be with him on a 1 year working visa and just got back about 3 weeks ago. We have been together for a little over 2 years and we are going to apply for the De Facto temporary/permanent visa. Can you give me some info on what kinds of evidence you sent regarding your relationship. We have lots of photos, cards, emails, etc, but no joint financial information, which im kind of concerned about. Any info would be a great help. I am actually thinking of hiring a migration attorney although I dont really have money for that. Did you use one? Please let me know basics of the process and what kind of info you sent. Also, can I have my boyfriend lodge the application in Australia? is that quicker? Thanks for any info!

Laura


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Laura:

I would check into applying for your visa from the US before you come. I I am a Canadian. I arrived in Australia with my boyfriend and then applied. It took me just short of a year to have my temporary visa granted and it cost over $3000. I found out afterwards that I could have applied from Canada with an average wait of 14 weeks before acceptance and a cost of $1400. 
I did not use a migration attorney, but did send in everything they asked for and then some. You can download a list of requirements from the immigration website. Just work your way through the list. 
We did have joint bank accounts, so I don't know if that will be an issue. If I were you, I would go and open a joint account now!

Good luck. 
Judy


QUOTE=Laura268;295652]Hi Lesley:

I just read your post. I am currently living in the US and my partner is in Australia. I went there to be with him on a 1 year working visa and just got back about 3 weeks ago. We have been together for a little over 2 years and we are going to apply for the De Facto temporary/permanent visa. Can you give me some info on what kinds of evidence you sent regarding your relationship. We have lots of photos, cards, emails, etc, but no joint financial information, which im kind of concerned about. Any info would be a great help. I am actually thinking of hiring a migration attorney although I dont really have money for that. Did you use one? Please let me know basics of the process and what kind of info you sent. Also, can I have my boyfriend lodge the application in Australia? is that quicker? Thanks for any info!

Laura[/QUOTE]


----------



## bmr5series (May 10, 2010)

*de facto visa from america*

Hello, 

I applied April 6 for a partner de facto 309 visa with my australian boyfriend who I have lived together with 2 years here in NY. I sent in my application frontloaded April 6 and to my surprise on April 27 it was approved! So about 20 days, which is crazy and I had a good case officer. I sent in as much as I could for evidence, from old emails to plane tickets for travel, to bank statements to show we food shop for each other and take turns with paying for going out places, house bills, etc. since we do NOT have a joint bank account we just printed out both of our individual bank accounts and highlighted such itemized things. Thus not having a joint bank account did not count against us. We also sent in 10 statutory declarations from family and friends, american and australian relatives and friends did this for us thankfully). Getting everything notarized was a little tedius but just try to have everything together, and make one trip to the bank to get it notarized by a bank manager. 

Do not hire an agent! It took a while to get everything in order, printing stuff out and finding cards addressed to us both like invitations, travel receipts from orbitz with both our names from flights or hotels. Then we sent in about 20 photos from the beginning of our relationship, just got photos from facebook, saved them and had them printed out then labeled when/where they were taken, photos of us with my family, etc. I would definitely send it to Washington from here, as it was so quickly processed, and just make sure you send you fingerprints to the FBI ASAP since it takes a while for them to process. 

Lastly, go to YANKS DOWN UNDER website as it is a site especially for Americans applying for visas to live in Australia. Any questions, let me know Try not to stress!


----------

